# Trolling for redfish...



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Do any of yall troll up shallow and catch reds? I'm not talking about the stretch 25 deal,the water I'm asking about is 3 to 6ft deep.I've tried it with rattletraps and spinnerbaits let wayyy back without any success but dont see why it wont work for covering water.I fish in Mobile bay and the water isn't very clear at all.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

Have you tried trolling anything else such as soft plastics. I know lot of people troll rattle traps off shore for kings not sure how that would crossover to inshore.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Some people catch them on gold spoons. That might be an option.


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

I have heard a DOA deadly combo (aka popping cork rig) works well for reds and specks in shallow water.


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I've had good luck trolling rattle traps just off the banks of the rivers around the hwy 90 bridges. Usually a little deeper than 6 feet though, more along the drop off.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

auburn_1984 said:


> Have you tried trolling anything else such as soft plastics. I know lot of people troll rattle traps off shore for kings not sure how that would crossover to inshore.


I've tried redfish magic spinnerbaits and r/traps cause they work pretty good casting and retrieving in the same areas,never just a soft bait though.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ridefish said:


> I've had good luck trolling rattle traps just off the banks of the rivers around the hwy 90 bridges. Usually a little deeper than 6 feet though, more along the drop off.


I got ya on the dropoff...usually where i find the top of the drop is pretty close to 6 in the fish river,do I need to move off the top and deeper maybe?


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've caught big Reds in the Fall, trolling big curl tails, usually a green or white color, and 1 or 2 oz. lead jigs. Usually no more than a 1/4 mile off the beach. I try to find some Menhaden and get the jig down below the school.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> I've caught big Reds in the Fall, trolling big curl tails, usually a green or white color, and 1 or 2 oz. lead jigs. Usually no more than a 1/4 mile off the beach. I try to find some Menhaden and get the jig down below the school.


I'm confined to the bay here,just have a J/boat.That's probably worth trying though,it's the same fish(I think)


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Scott44, i always kept just on the deep side of the drop off. Seems lke they liked that ledge.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Troll the Rattletraps or gold spoons... those seem to be my biggest producers for redfish... in the wintertime and fall crankbaits of the rootbeer/crawfish colors work as well

I like Bandit Crankbaits and the Rattlin' rapala crankbaits


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

stauty trout said:


> Troll the Rattletraps or gold spoons... those seem to be my biggest producers for redfish... in the wintertime and fall crankbaits of the rootbeer/crawfish colors work as well
> 
> I like Bandit Crankbaits and the Rattlin' rapala crankbaits


Also if you can find em.... the Rat-L Trap by rapala... it might be discontinued now..


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have all ways had ALOT of luck trolling inshore with Storm soft plastics. The color white has allways worked best for me. I can reds, trout, and flounder on them! Here is a link of the exact ones I use 

http://www.pescabass.com/241-609-thickbox/storm-wildeye-swim-baits-shad-04.jpg


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thnx yall!!...This advice is most appreciated! I love to troll but have always heard it's just too shallow here.I love to troll and this gives me much more confidence to keep working on it.I'm mostly a shrimp guy because I learned that first.I trolled for freshwater fish in 3 ft of clear water and did well before I moved here.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Ragon210 said:


> I have all ways had ALOT of luck trolling inshore with Storm soft plastics. The color white has allways worked best for me. I can reds, trout, and flounder on them! Here is a link of the exact ones I use
> 
> http://www.pescabass.com/241-609-thickbox/storm-wildeye-swim-baits-shad-04.jpg


I have a few of those exact lures in my tackle bag... work very well for trout.. work well under the lights too


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Do yall go real slow and hop it or just swim it steady?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

use the trolling motor and just go slow and steady. I troll 2 rods at the same time one of each sides and different distances behind the boat.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ragon210 said:


> use the trolling motor and just go slow and steady. I troll 2 rods at the same time one of each sides and different distances behind the boat.


Thnx!...headed to bps in a min and get a couple white colors :thumbsup: I just fish out of a 20hp J'boat w/ trolling motor too so it ain't hard to troll around up shallow.Gonna get a few shallow plugs too.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

good luck to ya! let us know how you do! if you get a bite while trolling those storm lures and don't hook up real it up and check your bait. the paddle tails tear off easy after a fish or a couple good bites.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Ragon210 said:


> good luck to ya! let us know how you do! if you get a bite while trolling those storm lures and don't hook up real it up and check your bait. the paddle tails tear off easy after a fish or a couple good bites.


As bad as fishings been in the northeast bay I'd be happy with that..they were cheap...less than 3 bucks for 3,


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a good way to cover ground and search for fish. Also good exerc
ise in a kayak.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

scott44 said:


> I'm confined to the bay here,just have a J/boat.That's probably worth trying though,it's the same fish(I think)


I've seen that technique used successfully near 3mb. If you can find big schools of bait in the Fall, the Reds are usually under them.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

A color I like and have had success with trolling this summer is Blue and orange

http://photos.bwca.com/o/OLD HOOSIER-090112-104448.JPG


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Had great success in dirty water with gold spoons as menitoned here several times on redfish,maybe try different weight/sizes.


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

If I'm going to troll a rattletrap I'm going to use some shiny. Like a chartreuse back and silver sides.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thnx yall!!!....I caught my first 2 ever trolling 3" pearl storms in 4ft of water,19" ish apiece.I tried a trap but to much grass in the water this morning.:notworthy:


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> Thnx yall!!!....I caught my first 2 ever trolling 3" pearl storms in 4ft of water,19" ish apiece.I tried a trap but to much grass in the water this morning.:notworthy:


very nice :thumbsup:

you catch em in fish river or the bay?


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> you catch em in fish river or the bay?


South side of turtle ditch towards the east end...shrimp never got bit,just legs ate off by croakers and co.Nothing in north pass


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> South side of turtle ditch towards the east end...shrimp never got bit,just legs ate off by croakers and co.


oh nice... good to hear there's some reds up there :thumbup:... I launched from around there yesterday but ran to the south side of gilyard because I was afraid the water was too fresh at north pass/turtle ditch... caught one trout and had to run from the storm


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> oh nice... good to hear there's some reds up there :thumbup:... I launched from around there yesterday but ran to the south side of gilyard because I was afraid the water was too fresh at north pass/turtle ditch... caught one trout and had to run from the storm


They haven't been there long,,for awhile the north bay was dead for me,still slow and spotty,thats why I was trying to figure out how to troll..I cant find anything bunched up,all seem to be roaming.I did see shrimp in both passes this time though,that was new.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> They haven't been there long,,for awhile the north bay was dead for me,still slow and spotty,thats why I was trying to figure out how to troll..I cant find anything bunched up,all seem to be roaming.I did see shrimp in both passes this time though,that was new.


good deal... glad to here's there's bait/life up there... been wanting to hit the passes and the pilings in the yak


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I haven't seen anything other than bass and catfish come out of the Fish river since the first flood personally,,not even at the ramp.Havent tried it in a few weeks though.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> good deal... glad to here's there's bait/life up there... been wanting to hit the passes and the pilings in the yak


It's coming,,the bait man(Mr Scott) said the white shrimp were looking better this year than last if it don't start raining all the time.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

scott44 said:


> I haven't seen anything other than bass and catfish come out of the Fish river since the first flood personally,,not even at the ramp.Havent tried it in a few weeks though.



Same here... Jigged some catfish out of the river after the first flood and they were way south of where they were normally... Done well on redfish in weeks bay... Very few trout and flounder from what I've seen... Haven't been over there in a few weeks though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> Same here... Jigged some catfish out of the river after the first flood and they were way south of where they were normally... Done well on redfish in weeks bay... Very few trout and flounder from what I've seen... Haven't been over there in a few weeks though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did well there last winter,,right up till the flood,,is it usually no good in the summer or still flood related? Its been awhile


----------

